# stripping damasonai



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i have my first damasonai mouthful shes been holding since oct 4th... so... 15 days i guess now. how long should i wait to strip her?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Why strip her??? Why not just seperate her into a seperate tank.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

same reason i would strip any other fish. faster recovery and i dont really ave a tank to put her in all by herself.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

hehe she wound up spitting them out the day i was planning on stripping her. there were 5 of the lil guys. not too bad for a teenage parent . such cute lil guys. I managed to catch them all and im keeping them in a lil breeder box thingy so i can feed them easier... i usually allways keep my fry in one of those boxes for a lil while untill they start recognising and eating food really good./


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

May I make a recommendation. Don't stress the female out by stripping her. They have been doing this for thousands of years so not eating for this amount of time is easy for them. They are under even more stress in the wild because they don't eat as often as they do in captivity.

I found I had greater success & healthier females when I let them hold to full term. I would capture the female & put her in a bare bottom 5 gallon tank. I would then put a plastic berry basket over her & put a rock on top of it.









This allows the fry to get away from the mother & prevents her from eating them once spit. I would generally put a towel over the tank so the light was dimmed & this would help calm her. Then once spit the fry are easily collected & the female is already in a separate tank where she can recover before being put back into the breeding tank.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

as awesome of an idea that is i dont have the tank space to be pulling fish out every time i get a mouthful.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Thats where MTS comes into play LOL.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

lol well im moving soon and i will be building my fish room, and im super pumped im going to have 13 tanks woot


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Just make sure its equiped for more than 13 tanks. Cause there will be more LOL.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

lol.. maybe.. my gf is allready tripping out about the 13 tanks. but it will definately have room for expansion. hopefully it gets bigger


----------

